# Ice maker quit working



## peloncito (Jun 12, 2007)

Ok, so I have a Frigidaire refridgerator (inside says Electrolux model GLRT183SBW5 with the icemaker model #GD-18 installed.) Looks a little like this:









When we moved into the house, the icemaker was very slow to make ice. I assumed there was a clog in the waterline, but several weeks ago, I figured out how to speed up the fill and thus make more ice. It was great! Then my wife stacked something in a ziplock bag on top of the mechanism and it sucked the plastic into the mechanism. Stupid me pulls the plastic out without taking out the icemaker. Now, even though the gears still spin, it doesn't make ice. It doesn't even fill with water. I just figured out how to take the unit out so that perhaps I can figure this out.

Like I said, the gear in the front (I/M gear on the picture) still moves fine. It just does not fill.

Thanks!


----------



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Obi wan*

Your fill tube may have been obstructed and froze. I would defrost it and make sure the line is clear before going to check the solinoid.

Good Luck
Luke S.


----------



## peloncito (Jun 12, 2007)

mikemy6 said:


> Your fill tube may have been obstructed and froze. I would defrost it and make sure the line is clear before going to check the solinoid.
> 
> Good Luck
> Luke S.


How far back would it freeze? I put a chopstick up into it as far as it would go and didn't feel any obstruction. I highly doubt it was that, though, because it was working like a charm right until the jam. While it was jammed, the water drained into the ice tray and froze there, and immediately after the jam, it refused to work. 

Yesterday, after I put the whole thing back together, the gears refused to move. I checked all of the connections, both behind the plate, and behind the panel in the back of the freezer. They all seem to be fine. I'm perplexed. Is this something I could take out and bring to an appliance repair store and have repaired? If I do that, what are the typical charges for such a service? Or is it worth it to just buy a whole new unit for $100?

Thanks!


----------



## peloncito (Jun 12, 2007)

Ok, so I called around to a few repair places and they all told me it'd cost around a hundred bucks to have it even looked at. Man that sucks. Ok so I need suggestions on how to go about repairing this. I can't do any worse if I break it and have to replace it. I don't think the water line is clogged or frozen. What would be my next step?

Thanks!


----------



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

the solinoid valve its where the water hooks up if you understand how to jump it, do so and see if you get flow. They're cheap and easy to install. What did you do to get more waterflow?, and have you used a screwdriver to turn the drive gear?, and is the ice sensor (wire) down not in the stop position (up)?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Pel; at this point you have spent more time than if you just tossed it:wink:

Replace it. Just check the supply line b4 u hook new one up to verify full flow:yes:


----------



## peloncito (Jun 12, 2007)

mikemy6 said:


> the solinoid valve its where the water hooks up if you understand how to jump it, do so and see if you get flow. They're cheap and easy to install. What did you do to get more waterflow?, and have you used a screwdriver to turn the drive gear?, and is the ice sensor (wire) down not in the stop position (up)?


To get more waterflow I just turned the water level screw. The ice sensor is in the down position.


----------



## peloncito (Jun 12, 2007)

skymaster said:


> Pel; at this point you have spent more time than if you just tossed it:wink:
> 
> Replace it. Just check the supply line b4 u hook new one up to verify full flow:yes:


If I replace it, do I go OEM? or is there a better one that will hook up the same way?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

OEM is probably easiest,however I am fairly shure you can GOOGLE your make and model number and find several models that will fit. Start with MFG site and go from there.
Jack


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Wondering what op did to solve this problem. I,m thinking that thing has micro switches behind that plate that tell it when to cycle, tells valve when to let water in, etc.. Sounds like it jammed in the cycling mode and maybe has a burnt switch. If it can't cycle on around to activate the switch that tells the valve to open...no water..dead icemaker.


----------



## peloncito (Jun 12, 2007)

boman47k said:


> Wondering what op did to solve this problem. I,m thinking that thing has micro switches behind that plate that tell it when to cycle, tells valve when to let water in, etc.. Sounds like it jammed in the cycling mode and maybe has a burnt switch. If it can't cycle on around to activate the switch that tells the valve to open...no water..dead icemaker.


I didn't figure it out. We removed the icemaker and have been purchasing better quality ice for our drinks and keeping it in the chest freezer.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Since you are not using it anyway, you may want to remove the front plate. Look for the micro switches and check them out with an ohmeter. Check for continuity with the buttone pushed and with it released. Should have opposite readings. I believe it got jammed by the plastic or whatever in the middle of doing something and burned a switch, maybe more than one.


----------

